# farben (kontrast,helligkeit) in bestimmten regionen des bildes ändern



## ephiance (23. September 2001)

so wie des hier gemacht is 

http://www.pxlartists.de/images/sample23/nowar.jpg

wie geht ?


----------



## drash (23. September 2001)

dazu musst du nur eine auswahl machen für den bereich, den du bearbeiten willst. dann einfach normal bild/einstellen/helligkeit-kontrast!!


----------



## ephiance (23. September 2001)

*thx*

thx O.M was würde ich nur ohne die ganzen tuts.de user machen =
ich würde ewig ein nub bleiben


----------

